# Who Is A Guru?



## Roger (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi fellow members,

I understand that "Guru" is very common address for a teacher in India and used in varied forms (Guru-Chela) - a music teacher is a Guru, a religious leader is a Guru, a person with specialized skill is a Guru, etc. etc. In Sikhism, I also understand that Guru can be only applied to 10 people and the holy book of Sikhs. What am I keen to know is whether Nanak was born a Guru or, he bacame a Guru?

Many thanks
Roger


----------



## max314 (Jan 13, 2010)

Roger said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> I understand that "Guru" is very common address for a teacher in India and used in varied forms (Guru-Chela) - a music teacher is a Guru, a religious leader is a Guru, a person with specialized skill is a Guru, etc. etc. In Sikhism, I also understand that Guru can be only applied to 10 people and the holy book of Sikhs. What am I keen to know is whether Nanak was born a Guru or, he bacame a Guru?
> 
> ...



Guru is a general term, but we generally consider the ten masters at the centre of Sikkhism to be...like...THE Gurus.  Like the ultimate.  Sort of the last required port of call for guidance in one's life.  The idea of Sikkhism was to strip away all the extraneous BS that had clouded spirituality for so long and to get to the root of existence, the universe, our relationship with it, and how to use that knowledge to live a good, honest, hardworking, productive life with a humble heart and a sure shoulders, ready to protect those who can't protect themselves and to inspire others to attain their own inner greatness through leading by example.

That's not to say Sikkhism discourages the reading of other texts and other opinions.  Indeed, much of what is written in the 11th and final Guru - The Guru Granth Sahib - doesn't even come from the pens of the Gurus.  It comes from other spiritualists (Hindu, Muslim, etc) who 'got it'.  The 'it' being the meaning of 'ek onkar' and everything that it implies.  So anything that is in line with this idea of 'oneness' is absolutely relevant within the context of Sikkhism.  Also, Sikkhism encourages the practice of reading and reflection, which means critical reason (i.e. scientific method) is a key part of Sikkh thinking, as is introspection and questioning every aspect of your own self.  Indeed, Sikkhism suggests (as do many other great religious and philosophical traditions) that understanding your own self is the ultimate form of understanding, and that through this one is able to understand the fundamental nature of the universe - and then _use_ that knowledge to contribute constructively to society.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 13, 2010)

Roger ji

With your forgiveness. I want to add a little to the spice of this thread.

You are asking if Guru Nanak was born a Guru or became a Guru? I want to also ask this question: Did Guru Nanak refer to himself as a Guru? Can we find this answer in any of the Janamsakhis, the Vaaran of Bhai Gurdas ji, or Sri Guru Granth Sahib.


----------



## Arvind (Jan 14, 2010)

Roger said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> I understand that "Guru" is very common address for a teacher in India and used in varied forms (Guru-Chela) - a music teacher is a Guru, a religious leader is a Guru, a person with specialized skill is a Guru, etc. etc. In Sikhism, I also understand that Guru can be only applied to 10 people and the holy book of Sikhs. What am I keen to know is whether Nanak was born a Guru or, he bacame a Guru?
> 
> ...


 
Guru is one who shows  a seeker the way towards light, and takes away from the darkness. Anything that takes us nearer to the Light is worth waho waho. To me, Guru Nanak took physical form in 1469 AD as Guru. Since childhood, He stood up against the common rituals. Sakhi's give a clear view to see Him as a Guru, even if He didnt proclaim that Himself.


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Jan 14, 2010)

*GUR/GURU-ਗੁਰ/ਗੁਰੂ*​ 
Mahan Kosh, Page, 415 writes;


Guru or Gur is from the word ਗੀ੍- ਧਾਤੁ meaning; (1) ਤਤ (2) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੋ ਸਭ ਨੂੰ ਧਾਰਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖ (3) ਧਾਉਣਾ, ਦੌੜ (4) ਧਰਤੀ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਨਿਕਲਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਖਣਿਜ ਪਦਾਰਥ (ਨਿਰਣੈ,ਦਰਪਣ) ਭਾਵ ਜੀਵ ਆਤਮਾ (ਮਹਾਨਕੋਸ਼) (5) ਗੁਣ (ਮਹਾਨਕੋਸ਼), ਬੀਜ, ਮੂਲ (ਨਿਰਣੈ), ਅਸਲਾ (ਦਰਪਣ) (6) ਮਾਇਆ, ਧਾਉਣ ਵਾਲੀ, ਨਾਸ਼ਵੰਤ (7) ਭੱਜ ਕੇ ਦੂਰ ਜਾਣ/ਮਾਇਆ ਵਾਲਾ (8) ਰੁਚੀ,
ਨਿਗਲਣਾ-*To swallow, to gulp, to eat, to embezzle.*
ਸਮਝਾਉਣਾ- ਗ੍ਯਾਨ ਕਰਾਉਣਾ. ਸਮ੍ਯਕ ਬੋਧ ਕਰਾਉਣਾ.-* To explain, to instruct, to cause to understand, to advise, to inculcate, to warn.*
*To remove- Ignorance, lack of knowledge, lack of information.-* ਗਿਆਨ-ਹੀਨਤਾ, ਬੇ-ਸਮਝੀ/ ਅਗਯਾਨ ।
*To teach-* *ਤਤੁਗਯਾਨ**-Spiritual Wisdom-* ਤਤ੍ਵਗ੍ਯਾਨ. ਸਾਰਗ੍ਯਾਨ. ਯਥਾਰਥਗ੍ਯਾਨ। (2) ਆਤਮਗ੍ਯਾਨ. ਬ੍ਰਹਮਗ੍ਯਾਨ.
 
In short it means “SPIRITUAL TEACHER”

ਭਾਈ ਰੇ ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥
_B__ẖā▫ī re gur bin gi▫ān na ho▫e._

O Siblings of Destiny, without the Guru, there is no spiritual wisdom.-----Guru Nanak, Siri Raag, AGGS, Page, 59-7

ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਨ ਪਾਈਐ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਦੂਜਾ ਸਾਦੁ ॥
_Gur bin gi▫ān na pā▫ī▫ai bik__ẖi▫ā __ḏūjā sā__ḏ._

Without the Guru, spiritual wisdom is not obtained; other tastes are poison.------Guru Nanak, Siri Raag, AGGS, Page, 61-17

ਗਿਆਨ ਕਾ ਬਧਾ ਮਨੁ ਰਹੈ ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥
_Gi▫ān kā ba__ḏẖā man rahai gur bin gi▫ān na ho▫e._

just so, the mind is restrained by spiritual wisdom, but without the Guru, there is no spiritual wisdom. ------Guru Nanak Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 469-17

ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਧਰਮ ਬਿਨੁ ਧਿਆਨੁ ॥ਸਚ ਬਿਨੁ ਸਾਖੀ ਮੂਲੋ ਨ ਬਾਕੀ ॥
_Gur bin gi▫ān __ḏẖ__aram bin ḏẖ__i▫ān__. Sacẖ__ bin sākẖ__ī mūlo na bākī__._
Without the Guru, there is no spiritual wisdom; without righteousness, there is no meditation. Without Truth, there is no credit; without capital, there is no balance.-----Guru Nanak, Sloke Vaaran To Vadheek, AGGS, Page, 1412-5
ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਸਾਂਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਬੁਧਿ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਪਾਰਸ ਪਰਸ ਪਰਾ ॥
_Gur__ḏev sāŉ__ṯ sa__ṯ bu__ḏẖ mūra__ṯ gur__ḏev pāras paras parā._

The Divine Guru is the image of peace, truth and wisdom. The Divine Guru is the Philosopher's Stone - touching it, one is transformed. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 262-3

You have the right to have your own understanding and thanks for sharing.

Cordially,

Virinder


----------

